# prewar Colson clipper



## Big Moe (May 11, 2018)

Pulled out an old project. I finally found fenders for it. Still looking for the correct chainguard. Kinda thinking leave it looking like this for awhile. Love the tank fender braces and overall design of this bike. Enjoy looking at it. I know i am. p.s. if anyone has a correct chainguard extra. I'd love to have it. see last picture. thanks. Big Moe


----------



## OCNJ boardwalk biker (May 11, 2018)

Big Moe said:


> Pulled out an old project. I finally found fenders for it. Still looking for the correct chainguard. Kinda thinking leave it looking like this for awhile. Love the tank fender braces and overall design of this bike. Enjoy looking at it. I know i am. p.s. if anyone has a correct chainguard extra. I'd love to have it. see last picture. thanks. Big Moe
> 
> View attachment 805381
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2018)

OCNJ boardwalk biker said:


> View attachment 805385



Just curious what this has to do with the OPs post?


----------



## spoker (May 12, 2018)

almost had an og mens  clipper untill a couple of ppl here in mn act like mortijohn,they bitch about his dealings but do the same or worse,even listed as a bussiness!!


----------



## Big Moe (May 27, 2018)

Waahoo. I have found chainguard I wanted for this bike. Can't wait to get it on the bike. will post pictures when it's here and on the ol'girl.


----------

